# Đánh giá chất lượng đai nịt bụng latex slim do người việt sản xuất



## Vietcorset (24/12/18)

_Đai nịt bụng Latex Slim giảm eo thon cho chị em, giúp các mẹ từ vòng eo bánh mì trở nên nhỏ nhắn chỉ trong vài tuần. Được thiết kế và sản xuất tại Việt Nam với tiêu chuẩn chất lượng quốc tế. Tuy nhiên đai nịt bụng Latex Slim là dòng gen mới xuất hiện gần đây, liệu có đem lại hiểu quả tốt như mong đợi không? Giá thành sản phẩm như thế nào? Nó có gì khác so với các dòng gen hiện nay?_

Là con gái nên bạn có thể thấy tự ti khi người khác mặc đầm đẹp? Bạn có thử qua chiếc đầm đó nhưng lại không thể mặc đẹp như là ảnh mẫu? Công việc văn phòng khiến bạn khổ sở vì phải ngồi nhiều làm tích tụ mỡ bụng? Các mẹ sau thời kì sinh nở bị hình thành nên vùng mỡ bụng lèo rất khó giảm. Những vấn đề đó sẽ tan biến nhanh chóng khi bạn sở hữu một chiếc _đai nịt bụng Latex Slim – Sản phẩm cao cấp trên thị trường Việt Nam hiện nay_. Có rất nhiều chị em tin dùng và hài lòng với sản phẩm.

*Đai nịt bụng Latex Slim có thực sự là tốt?*

_





Gen nịt bụng Latex Slim 200 màu da_​
Có thể nói rằng việc mặc áo lót không thể làm ngực bạn trở nên to hơn được nhưng  đai nịt bụng có thể định hình giúp vòng eo của bạn ngày càng thon lại. Đai nịt bụng Latex Slim là một trong những chứng minh cho điều đó.

Trên thực tế có những chị em đã sử dụng rất nhiều mẫu đai nịt bụng để giảm kích cỡ vòng eo của mình. Có sản phẩm được sản xuất ở trong nước cũng như thương hiệu đến từ nước ngoài như Châu Âu, Mỹ, Singapo, Hàn Quốc hay Đài Loan,….Tuy rằng những sản phẩm tung ra thị trường đều có những ưu nhược điểm riêng nhưng theo quá trình sử dụng, chất lượng, công dụng cũng như độ phù hợp với người Việt Nam thì _đai nịt bụng Latex Slim_ vẫn là đứng hàng đầu.

*Điều gì khiến đai nịt bụng Latex Slim đạt hiệu quả tốt được chị em tin dùng như vậy?*

_





gen nịt bụng latex Slim 101_
​Vì cơ bản khi chị em nghĩ đến việc đeo đai nịt bụng là sẽ rất là khó chịu, bất tiện trong việc di chuyển cũng như hoạt động hàng ngày. Nhưng riêng với đai nịt bụng Latex Slim thì sẽ đảm bảo sẽ không ảnh hưởng đến điều đó, việc này đã được đội ngũ chuyên gia thiết kế của _Việt Corset_  chứng thực.

Đai nịt bụng Latex Slim với chất liệu cao cấp tạo cảm giác thoải mái êm dịu, dễ dàng khi di chuyển. Đặc biệt là lúc chị em muốn kết hợp đeo đai nịt bụng với việc tập thể dục để tăng hiệu quả giảm eo. Hệ thống xương thép chắc chắn giúp chị em có thể đứng và ngồi thẳng lưng mà không gây đau nhức. Ngoài ra đai nịt bụng còn có tác dụng chống sự cong vẹo cột sống khi ngồi không đúng tư thế trong thời gian dài.

*Đai nịt bụng Latex Slim là bí quyết để chị em sở hữu được một vòng eo thon gọn:*

_





Gen nịt bụng latex slim_​
Thu gọn vòng eo từ 5-7cm chỉ sau vài tuần sử dụng ( đai đem lại hiệu quả tốt nhất đối với các mẹ sau sinh có vùng bụng mỡ lỏng lẻo )
Thiết kế đặc biệt giúp tạo đường cong eo phù hợp với vóc dáng của người Việt nên chị em không phải lo việc bị cấn khó chịu. Điều này khác biệt với những sản phẩm đai nịt bụng khác
Không lộ khi mặc bên trong với quần áo bó, chị em có thể thoải mái diện đồ khi dự tiệc
Hệ thống xương thép giúp chống cuộn gập trong quá trình sử dụng sản phẩm. Đồng thời tạo tư thế thẳng lưng cho chị em văn phòng phải ngồi lâu chống cong cột sống.
Đai nịt bụng cấu tạo từ cao su nguyên miếng giúp sinh nhiệt tiêu mỡ một cách hiệu quả, giúp chị em giảm eo, giảm mỡ mọi lúc mọi nơi.
Ngoài ra đai nịt bụng Latex Slim hỗ trợ nâng ngực cho các mẹ sau sinh rất tốt, giảm thiểu khả năng chảy xệ do những vấn đề sau khi sinh con.
Đai nịt bụng Latex Slim sản phẩm đặc biệt dành cho người Việt. Giúp chị em xóa bỏ hết nỗi lo lắng vì vòng eo bánh mì. Việt Corset chúc chị em nhanh chóng tìm lại được vóc dáng ưng ý của mình nhé!


----------

